# gp refusing to do tests, hospital asking about husband, rude awakening



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

hello all, rude awakening today. am hoping to start IUI treatment soon. gp now told me that they will not do any blood tests for me - have asked to speak to them again tomorrow to write down exactly the reason so that i can make an offical complaint - it is something along the lines of because i am paying for treatment... i am furious. (i also pay tax and NI). can anyone clarify what blood tests are required prior to starting treatment if any? also rang to book initial appointment with consultant and they asked about my husband (not even partner) - am thinking to just ignore this as hospital is fine in other ways and booked it - should i think again? 
advice really wanted as feeling very upset, thanks xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi rachpurple,      


Cant really help with GP but I know my GP won't prescribe anything from a private clinic so maybe thats their rule...you can always go to PCT if you want to fight it.


If you feel happy with the clinic in all other ways I would ignore the comment about the husband...mine constantly made mistakes on that front. I began to wish my file was a different colour so they knew immediately!!  This process definitely helps develop a thick skin   . Try not to let it upset you.


Good luck with it all.
xxx


----------



## jojo74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey there,

Sounds like you got off to a bad start!  A lot of GP's won't offer any tests if you are paying privately but some will. If your GP isn't supportive you could try changing surgeries or even just to a different GP in that practice.

I found clinics all asked about  a partner or husband but as soon as i said I was on my own they were fine and didn't mention it again. I think you just have to be upfront and if you aren't happy with their reaction, try a different clinic.

The clinic I ended up with were really supportive and encouraging throughout my treatment.

I realised at the start of my treatment that I was expecting people to judge me in my choices but perhaps the judging was all in my head. It's a tough decision to make on your own but if you are clear with those looking after you, you might be pleasantly surprised at the reaction.

Good luck and hang in there! The girls on this site are amazing and there is so much support available so keep in touch,

jojo x


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you both. you are right - it was just a shock that I need to get a thick skin to deal with the medical profession rather than those whose opinions are actually important (and are supportive). felt really stressed and angry all day - I will make a complaint once I am clear on their reasoning, and def going to change drs. i think i will go ahead with the hospital - more surprised that in this day and age they assume marriage! you think you have thought through all the possible problems - but you never can!! this site is brilliant. thank you both for taking the time, much appreciated. Rachael x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck with it all Rachael.

My GP wouldn't do any of the blood tests etc. It wasn't his fault as such, my PCT won't fund any kind of fertility treatment for single women and that included any bloods etc that would have been needed for it.

DL


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks DL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Your GP doesn't have to do any blood tests for your private fertility treatment, it is a shame and many do basic tests and some do more! Some even compare it to cosmetic surgery  ie surgery that is of out choice!!!!(Like we really asked for all this)  and thinking like that many GP would not do blood tests to facilitate someone's private operation. I personally wouldn't waste time complaining plus it is your PCT that you would have to take it out against. The basic blood tests aren't expensive in the scheme of things. If you pay for the treatment and bloods you 'manage' it and they come back a lot quicker than the weeks at the GP's. You can get your infection screen free from your GUM clinic. Be honest say that you have decieded that you want to get pregnant and want a full health screen before you embark on it- I did and they did HIV,Hepatits, syphillis etc. They won't do the fertility ones but they cost me about £60.

It is wrong and not pc to ask about your husband!! I would point it out. I encountered clinics that would not treat single women!!

Wising you luck


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks JJ1, was a shock but feeling much calmer today, partly thanks to all of you here who have responded - so thank you. x


----------

